# A Siamese/Balinese question



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm considering buying a Balinese (longhaired Siamese) kitten from a breeder. I don't like crossed eyes. The breeder sent me some photos, and the eyes of the kitten aren't crossed, but are very slightly the other way....wall eyed? looking away. I don't really like this look either, as it gives it a "spacey" look. Can some breeder tell me if the eyes will stay that way or correct themselves to a more normal straight on appearance?


----------



## Artemisblossom (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi I don't have the answer to your question, in fact I came on the board to post the exact same thing. I too am getting a balinese kitten and the breeders pictures show the kitten to have wall eyes. I have lookd at images of balinese and himalayan kittens and lots of them seem to have this so I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is just a common kitten thing but on all the boards I have posted on no one has answered.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

tell the breeder you don't want wall-eyes or cross-eyes in a kitten. Be very specific.

Good luck.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Wall and crossed eyes are flaws. If you are dealing with a breeder of quality cats there should be very, very few of these issues. If most of the kittens you are seeing from a breeder have either, you should find another breeder. You should also make arrangements to visit the breeder and see the kittens in person. 

Balis are the most amazing animals. Take your time and find the right one


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is a definite fault. That kitten should be sold for a very reduced price, with NO papers. I have a Balinese cat, and used to breed Siamese. Trust me; don't deal with that breeder unless the price is very low and no papers are to be given. Make sure to see the kitten before you buy, and ask to see the queen and the tom. 

Balinese are such sweet cats!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

kwarendorf and Jeanie, Thanks very much for your informative answers. I've always wondered about crossed eyes or wall eyes in Siamese and Balinese. Good to know!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

How old is the kitten on the pictures? In small kittens (up to... maybe 6 weeks of age) the eyes tend to wander off in all sorts of directons. Especially if they're exposed to the flash of a camera. That I'd consider normal.

If it's an older kitten you should at the very least demand a health certificate from a vet that states that the kitten is healthy and has normal eyes before you decide to buy it.


----------

